# Can someone recommend good acoustic guitar shops in Toronto?



## Helena Chang (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am a beginner. I've learned guitar using my friend's guitar and now I think I need to get one of my own. Does anyone know a couple of good acoustic guitar shops in Toronto, with a wide range of different kinds of guitars for me to pick from? I kinda prefer the downtown area since I live there. If you can recommend me of any, that would be great help for me! My budget is below 500. Maybe I can start from there:smile-new:

Thank you all!:congratulatory:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Helena!

Check out Long and McQuade, look at Yamaha and Godin Seagull guitars,
good bang for the buck.

I'm not sure if the 12th Fret will have something in that range, I haven't been there myself.

More people will chime in, most likely in the PM tomorrow.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Helena and welcome. I believe the 12th Fret (Danforth and Woodbine) carry Seagull as well as some other Godin brands for music students. I think they are on the wall just past the front counter. As mentioned by sulphur, Long and McQuade will also have what you are looking for in acoustic choices.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

What kind of guitar did you learn on?

Were there things you liked or disliked about it?


----------



## evantide (Feb 12, 2013)

*I like used guitars*



Helena Chang said:


> Hi everyone, I am a beginner. I've learned guitar using my friend's guitar and now I think I need to get one of my own. Does anyone know a couple of good acoustic guitar shops in Toronto, with a wide range of different kinds of guitars for me to pick from? I kinda prefer the downtown area since I live there. If you can recommend me of any, that would be great help for me! My budget is below 500. Maybe I can start from there:smile-new:
> 
> Thank you all!:congratulatory:


Hi Helena, all stores carry guitars of all price ranges. I personally prefer to buy used, and my collection is all older made guitars, almost all acoustic.
The reasons I prefer buying this way: 
1) the older the guitar, the better the sound, the more it's been played the more it's opened up.
2) the older guitars have stood the test of time, if they are well taken care of, you're sure they're not going to split or come apart, the odd ding or scratch make no difference to the sound, they would be a good bargaining tool.
3) the price, it's always very low compared to new, you can do some research before you decide to buy, but it's best to play it and listen to the sound. Two guitars of the same make and model may not sound exactly the same. I know this as a fact, as I have purchased two of the same, and one of them is way better than the other. 

Good luck with your search, remember, playability along with sound are very important when you're purchasing. If you're not experienced and know someone that has expertise, ask him or her to go with you and try it out, two ears are always better than one and most guitar players would love to help others.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Ring Music http://www.ringmusic.com/contact.html and Twelfth Fret are the top two in my books. Both have well earned reputations and look after beginners and seasoned pros alike.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

evantide said:


> Hi Helena, all stores carry guitars of all price ranges. I personally prefer to buy used, and my collection is all older made guitars, almost all acoustic.
> The reasons I prefer buying this way:
> 1) the older the guitar, the better the sound, the more it's been played the more it's opened up.


I have to second the used guitar thought. Excellent advice!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

evantide said:


> Hi Helena, all stores carry guitars of all price ranges. I personally prefer to buy used, and my collection is all older made guitars, almost all acoustic.
> The reasons I prefer buying this way:
> 1) the older the guitar, the better the sound, the more it's been played the more it's opened up.
> 2) the older guitars have stood the test of time, if they are well taken care of, you're sure they're not going to split or come apart, the odd ding or scratch make no difference to the sound, they would be a good bargaining tool.
> ...


Welcome to the forum. I agree with the above, but would also add that it may be in your best interest to bring someone along who can inspect a used acoustic for issues. It would be a shame to start off with a lemon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Welcome to the forum. I agree with the above, but would also add that it may be in your best interest to bring someone along who can inspect a used acoustic for issues. It would be a shame to start off with a lemon.


Exactly what I thought. A beginner has no idea what they're buying, much less whether they're getting a good deal or not buying used. If you're going to buy used, you can find something in the Buy and Used section of this forum and skip the middleman.

If you could find something like this used, you'd have a pretty good guitar to learn on. 

Keep us posted on your progress. If you frequent this forum regularly, you'll own half a dozen guitars, three amps and a full pedalboard before you know it!


----------



## ChrisW (Feb 20, 2013)

I found a 20 year old Takamine on Kijiji, solid spruce top, solid mahogany back and sides for $175.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I concur. Ring and the 'Fret. I have particular love for the 12th Fret, but I've heard great things about Ring. have fun. And remember: Don't agonize too much over this instrument. If it 'takes' it will only be the first of many many guitars. 
Welcome to the journey.



ronmac said:


> Ring Music http://www.ringmusic.com/contact.html and Twelfth Fret are the top two in my books. Both have well earned reputations and look after beginners and seasoned pros alike.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

For what it's worth Ms. Chang (the OP) never returned.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I noticed that too. Nice.


----------

